# 125 Gallon aquarium! PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE!!



## tyler0912 (Jul 31, 2011)

I want a 125 gallon aquarium for my tortoise preferably cheap and willing to ship for me anybody know where or who to get one from PLEASE?


----------



## lynnedit (Jul 31, 2011)

That is going to be tough. Be sure to look on sites equivalent to Craigslist in your area. Also on www.shelledwarriors.co.uk/forum/index.php, they have a classified section.


----------



## tyler0912 (Jul 31, 2011)

thankyou! xx


----------



## Kristina (Jul 31, 2011)

No one is going to be capable of shipping a 125 gallon aquarium. The tank alone weighs several hundred pounds, the cost of shipping would be ASTRONOMICAL.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 31, 2011)

Kristina said:


> No one is going to be capable of shipping a 125 gallon aquarium. The tank alone weighs several hundred pounds, the cost of shipping would be ASTRONOMICAL.



She is so right, I just purchased a 120 gallon for my turtle, all I could do to get it on the stand by myself. Way heavy for sure. Also, they are big $.


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jul 31, 2011)

Tyler, what about looking for an old bookcase at yard sales or one that someone doesn't want. Those are usually cheap and big  you can use one of the shelves to make a hide also


----------



## tyler0912 (Aug 1, 2011)

i tried the bookshelves it seems like a common thing around here i just cant find one ANYWHERE


----------



## coreyc (Aug 1, 2011)

Can you build some thing look around for some wood and make your own


----------



## cemmons12 (Aug 1, 2011)

I agree, u can build yourself for low $ and make it the size you want. That's my next thing for Cooper since winter is right around the corner. We started out with a 30 gallon long, but its growing too small too quick. Good luck bub!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 1, 2011)

tyler0912 said:


> i tried the bookshelves it seems like a common thing around here i just cant find one ANYWHERE



Try Ikea's as is section.


----------



## tyler0912 (Aug 1, 2011)

Thankyou!


----------



## Vizzle (Aug 1, 2011)

Does it have to be an aquarium? I could sell you a terrarium. Call me at 1-618-402-3078.


----------



## tyler0912 (Aug 1, 2011)

^^ I live in the uk,
Sorry, Probably shouldnt' of wrote your number on here? xx


----------



## lynnedit (Aug 1, 2011)

tyler0912 said:


> i tried the bookshelves it seems like a common thing around here i just cant find one ANYWHERE



I would look on the Shelled Warriors site too, as they have posts about people making tort tables there as well. They would have more info on specific store names in the UK.
Look on ebay UK too, search for tortoise table.


----------



## tyler0912 (Aug 1, 2011)

thank-you!


----------

